# Intro to Gunshy



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.
Ken


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's a shame,and unfortunately I think I am sometimes to blame for perpetuating the myth.
My first two V's were introduces to the gun at a range, but under very controlled circumstances. It was pretty much an abandoned range and we had the whole place to ourselves, so we could control all of the dynamics. In retrospect though the best way is in a field full of birds, with an older broke dog and a slow intro, with another experienced handler along.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

So RIGHT ! For me it's bird intor at 9- 10 wks- they love them - and it's on 2 the gun - For me after they love the bird - we start with a 410ga at least 100yds away - throw a bird then fire the 410 ( by a friend ) - if the PUP pays attention 2 the shot we try again - every time the pup ignores the shot my friend moves 25yds closer - taught 2 me by my grand father - this never fails - they ignore the shot - and only want the bird - Who would take a child 2 a 4th of July fireworks display that never heard a loud noise?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/dont-make-your-gun-dog-gun-shy.html

"For those who have pups that you plan to hunt. Please, please, please don't wait until the hunt season comes and let friends talk you into hunting your dog when they have not been properly trained, because you have a "hunting dog". Why make a BIG mistake when its so easy to get them out to get used to guns, birds and other dogs in the field. Don't make that mistake and create a huge problem, or a couch potato. My personal feeling is it is never the dog, but owners, who don't understand the importance of field training."
Michelle Artis
May 20, 2011 Northern California Vizsla Club


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We took Ri to the gun range when she was a few months old, but she was in the car with the windows just barely cracked for some fresh air. I'm so glad I read RBD's advice about what NOT to do when they are pups. My grandad's friend wanted to take her on a hunting trip when she was tiny!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to many eager owners wanting to push things to fast with the young dogs. My dog Cash that now duck and goose hunts with us wasn't always that way. I had been working with him on gun fire and he was young and doing great. Had moved up to a 20 gauge, he was always on birds with the shot on the flush and not aimed his direction. My husband who had never owned a gun dog wanted to take him to the lease. It was the off season and they were just going to check on things. The next week I had Cash out to do some more training. On the gunfire he ran and hid under the truck and was shaking. I was totally in the dark and confused by his behavior. We just worked on birds the rest of that day with no gunfire. I got home and did some heavy questioning . Come to find out they had decided to sight in some rifles while they were at the lease. I was furious and the conversation wasn't to nice on my part. My last sentence being " This dog is going to hunt no matter what it cost." Yes it was expensive. Two months of him working with a trainer to get to where you could shoot 25 yards from him on pointed birds. Another 3 months working with the trainer til he love the sound of gunfire.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

By now I guess everybody here knows that my Willie Boy came from the dog pound. His past will remain a mystery to me. I do know that he is terrified of thunder and fireworks. It's safe to say that he's gunshy, too. I often wonder if this might have been caused by an overzealous hunter. It's okay, because I don't hunt, but I do feel sorry for him when he is experiencing his terror. Poor guy.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Monday is Victoria Day here in Canada, and there will be tons of fireworks going off in the city where I live, and in close proximity to our house.

The last thing I want is Odin to be gun shy, and am quite worried about the fireworks. He has been fine with storms, and doesn't get spooked easily with loud or sudden noises (he's exposed to a lot of stuff living downtown).

What is my best course of action to ensure he isn't scared of the fireworks?
Obviously we wont be taking him to see them, but he will be able to hear them even in the house. 
I am so afraid of messing him up!
(he's 9 months old now)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just make sure my house isn't quite inside. I put classical music on the surround sound and turn the TVs on in the bedrooms. Maybe someone will have some other suggestions but so far this has worked with my dogs.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks TexasRed!
I will try to make it business as usual with the tv and other household noises going on during the fireworks.


----------

